# new guy in san diego



## justme91911 (Apr 18, 2016)

just found this site. i am heading to the new guys start your homework here thread.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome brother!!


----------



## brazey (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Mish (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome
What part of SD u from?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 19, 2016)

Mish said:


> Welcome
> What part of SD u from?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


The gay part..


----------



## Mish (Apr 19, 2016)

Hill Crest


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 19, 2016)

Mish said:


> Hill Crest
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## justme91911 (Apr 20, 2016)

not from hillcrest lol

i am in south San Diego south of chula vista.

thanks for the welcomes


----------



## dankilijanek (Apr 22, 2016)

justme91911 said:


> just found this site. i am heading to the new guys start your homework here thread.


Ready

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (May 9, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## dankilijanek (May 19, 2016)

the_predator said:


> The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


Thanks. Just finding my way around. Need something to do with test .

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Welcome ..


----------

